# Bargain?



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I was in my local Half Price Books store and found a copy of the CIA's "The New Professional Chef" for $30. It's a 1996 edition. I bought it. Did I get a bargain or an outdated elephant?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

OH Mez,

The list price is $64.95 and you can get it for $45.46 at amazon.com. The price for a used book there goes for $36.37; if you add on taxes and shipping charges, you did great.

Enjoy it!


----------

